

Microsoft won't stop .Net on Android - gspyrou
http://www.techworld.com.au/article/358564/microsoft_won_t_stop_net_android

======
rbanffy
Of course not. If software gets developed for android phones using .NET, WinMo
(or whatever it's called this week) gets software for free.

They may consider asking developers license their patented technologies later
on.

~~~
spoon16
software written, for iOS or Android using Mono definitely would not run on
Windows Phone 7. Any generic libraries and business objects that do not use
platform specific APIs may be sharable, but that is all.

~~~
profquail
I'd venture that for a well-written, non-trivial app, most of the code will be
in the 'generic libraries and business objects' -- meaning that porting an app
to Android or iOS (if you're using MonoTouch) shouldn't be a ton of work.

------
davemethvin
Correction to headline: Microsoft won't stop Mono on Android. Which should not
be surprising at all since they have always said they would not stop Mono.

